# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  [Question] "Error: Input file no longer exists!" Help!

## Tantalizing

Hi! I use a Makerbot Replicator 2x, and lately it has been giving me the titular error whenever I try to print. Attached is an example of a file I tried to print. messenger tier 3.stl 
edit: I've combed the web and asked in several other places, to no avail.

----------


## curious aardvark

okay that is weird. 

The link loads 2 files. 
frantic_amur.stl
messenger tier 3.stl

is it supposed to do that ?

I can slice it okay in simplify3d. But it looks like the file is damaged and your slicer is telling you it's confused that the file loads 2 objects even though there is only one object on the build plate.

Okay I've seperated the two files (which appear to be identical) and exported the frantic-Amur stl so try this:frantic_amur.stl

Just looks like the file header was corrupted.

----------


## Tantalizing

Interestingly, the frantic-Amur stl isn't anything like the part I designed. I think I may have resolved what the issue is. Here is another file demonstrating what I was trying to make.

----------

